# Forza 2



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone still playing this nowadays? Or am I the only one?

Started to get into drifting with my steering wheel, practising with a subaru but got a nice silvia with a big ass turbo for when I'm feeling brave.

My gamertag is *alan GTi* if anyone fancies a blast about :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nah, get forza 3 chap


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

unfortunately i have more important (boring) things to spend my pay on.. like food


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> unfortunately i have more important (boring) things to spend my pay on.. like food


aye, got to eat


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Found it on amazon for £18 delivered, might get it after all.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Surely can be had cheaper than that? I swear I paid that for mine months ago when it was almost a new release


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh and I'm maggs112  but I'm rarely online nowadays


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

what? ^ :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

My xbox live name is maggs112 as maggi112 was already taken! Is what


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

ah right i undertstand


----------

